# Naps for me all day everyday



## bigryanlion (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum, I have been bodybuilding for over 19years and on and off the gear. Years I took off were mainly a result of shitty sources getting busted and shutdown. Naps is a godsend in that they have the secret sauce (no pun intended) for doing successful transactions and not getting taken down. Their gear is always legit and they really have no competition in terms of selection and products available.  I hope to give everyone who might care the ups and downs of my journey and would like as much feedback as possible (negative and positive welcome) because a different points of view give the best overall picture. Naps is the best and the better than all the rest.


----------



## RedStep (May 24, 2017)

What's up with their web site?


----------



## WaterMan (May 26, 2017)

I asked a question and asked for an email back to me.  I have not heard back what is typical response time to questions on site?


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 3, 2017)

*Email*



WaterMan said:


> I asked a question and asked for an email back to me.  I have not heard back what is typical response time to questions on site?


  I guess I found their email.  I got a prompt reply to questions.  I used drugsgear@unseen.is.


----------

